# C. purpurea



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Has anyone had any success cultivating this species in an aquarium? I understand that it is not doing too well in the wild.

Any experiences welcome!


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

From what i have read, c purpurea is a cross between c.graffithi and c.cordata v cordata. It has a genetically defective pollen and no fruit is observed from this crypt. However, it is pretty easy to propagate them in the aquarium.

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got three of them growing emersed in soil/sand/profile and they're doing just great. I would guess that treating them like most other crypts in the aquarium will produce results.


----------

